# How much food daily?



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

I feed Emily canned wet food, and she eats three times a day, approximately two ounces at each meal. She is still under ten pounds (her mom is a toy poodle). She is now finishing the food at every meal, she wasn't before. How do you know when to increase the amount of food?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Sheryl. 

I don't feed tinned food and I cannot find a guide online. I would go by trial and error. Maybe up her portion a little bit as she is still growing and see how she gets on. Obviously you don't want her to become over weight but you will be able to feel by her ribs if this is happening. Is it a puppy food? I am presuming there is no guide on the tin? 

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

You should be able to feel the dog's rib's and backbone, but they should not be visible. Up the food portion if she's cleaning her bowl and she starts feeling too thin. Conversely, decrease the portion if you start feeling too thick of a fat pad around her ribs.

Is there a reason you're only feeding canned food? She'll need something hard to help keep her teeth from accumulating too much plaque. Canned food is usually used as a mix-in, rather than a total diet.


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> You should be able to feel the dog's rib's and backbone, but they should not be visible. Up the food portion if she's cleaning her bowl and she starts feeling too thin. Conversely, decrease the portion if you start feeling too thick of a fat pad around her ribs.
> 
> Is there a reason you're only feeding canned food? She'll need something hard to help keep her teeth from accumulating too much plaque. Canned food is usually used as a mix-in, rather than a total diet.


Hi,thanks for the advice! I was using the canned food originally as a mix-in but Emily clearly preferred it to the dry so I started to use only the canned. But I see what you mean about the dental hygiene. I will start using the dry again. Thanks!


----------

